# open fishing tournaments



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I am looking for information on open fishing tournaments in Central Ohio whether it b bass,catfish, crappie doesn't matter. Just looking to have fun at a tournament.


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan (Jun 8, 2004)

Check out ohiobassblog.com Then 'open tournaments' tab. Mike operates a very helpful site for bass fishing. Opens at alum and Indian 6/21

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

thanks. buddy won't have a boat until monday so can't hit those tournaments. Will check that page out.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

If you are interested in saugeye/walleye tournaments. We will be having our 4th tournament this year at Attwood on the 28th of June. Next Saturday. No membership fees due on First time fishing the tournaments. Please pm for more details.


----------



## ddcollier (Feb 13, 2011)

check out central ohio crappie circuit ,and the dick caudell memorial crappie tournament both listed on this forum


----------



## MrSaugeye (Jan 25, 2014)

Buckeye Walleye Club has walleye/saugeye tournaments. Fun tournament at Tappan on July 27. $20 boat-2 person per boat. Also tournaments on - Aug 10 at saltfork-Aug 24 at Seneca and Sept 21 at Piedmont.


----------

